# Rubber Roof and Roof Deck



## vianak (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi, I need advice. I own the top floor of a 4 story apartment building in Boston's North End and the roof leaks into my apartment. I am meeting with the condo assn to discuss replacing the roof. We have a gravel roof and want to convert to a rubber roof and then build a roof deck on it.

We know that we can only have one more layer of roof on top of the one we have, but the rubber roof would make three layers, so we'd be within code. 

The condo assn wants to install 1/3 of the rubber roof now but only over the area that is leaking to stop it from leaking. The other 2/3rds of the roof would be installed in the spring. This seems to be a bad idea to me. I worry that the two parts of the roof won't match up, or the first part will buckle or tear and we won't know about it for years, or some other catastrophe.

My other question is- do we need anything special because we are installing a roof deck over it? Is a rubber roof by itself sufficient? Do we need new insulation? 

As you can see, I am failrly clueless and would appreciate any help.

Thank you!


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

It would be very advantageous for your association to hire a Roofing Consultant, which can be found through the Roof Consultants Institute, and pay them to analyze and specify the proper product for your application.

Although the cost of hiring a true professional to add this step to the entire cost may seem to be an additional financial strain, the end reluts should pay back significantly by a more viable solution.

Either that, or a very informed roofing contractor with many years experience in similar circumstances.

It is not prudent to do just a portion of a roof with dissimilar roofing materials, unless the upper-most section of the roof is being done and will drain onto the lower draining sections of roof materials. 

Additional costs and concerns will be obvious and could come back to haunt you in that decision.

A proper repair of the current leaks, as a temporary stop-gap measure would be better than doint 1/3rd of the roof and waiting for the rest.

Ed


----------



## vianak (Oct 9, 2008)

Thank you so much, Ed. That's exactly what I was hoping to figure out.


----------

